# fruits and veggies safe for dogs



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I know that carrots, green beans, broccoli, spinach, are good veggies. and apples, pears, watermelon, strawberries are good (grapes bad) i recently read oranges were ok? Anyone know of any others I can use as treats ?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Cooked yams... My KC loves romaine lettuce...shredded carrots...orange and yellow peppers, Japanese squash. For fruits we feed peaches without skin, nectarines, mango, blueberries, banana, cantaloupe, honeydew, orange flesh melon, galia melon, pineapple ice cream homemade, jicama, broccoli (little bit), plums, mango nectarines, French beans (like string beans but more tender)... Lol  we give a huge variety. Sometimes even baked potatoes


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Something I've learned recently is that oranges can cause damage to a dog's central nervous system. Most citrus is toxic to dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

What about apples?? My dogs love apples

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm just going to throw this out there for what its worth. Just because fruits and veggies are healthy for humans, does not translate to them being healthy for dogs. Dogs are carnivores. Look at their teeth. They are sharp and pointy. Meant for gripping and tearing through meat. They do NOT have grinding molars, like we have. 

Can they benefit from them? Maybe. If they are pulverized, they can process and digest them. If given whole, they will just pass through as filler/fiber. Ever given your dog a carrot? Comes out looking very much like it went in. 

Will it do harm to them? Nah. Probably not. But if you really want to give a HEALTHY snack/treat to your dog, think meat. Pea sized bits of chicken or steak, raw or cooked, your choice. Dehydrated meats. Freeze dried bits of meat. THAT is what is going to be healthy for your dog. 

Save the carrots for the rabbit.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you pidge. Never though of giving peppers I will have to try some of those. And I did just hear the same about citrus. 

Yes apples are good


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there for what its worth. Just because fruits and veggies are healthy for humans, does not translate to them being healthy for dogs. Dogs are carnivores. Look at their teeth. They are sharp and pointy. Meant for gripping and tearing through meat. They do NOT have grinding molars, like we have.
> 
> Can they benefit from them? Maybe. If they are pulverized, they can process and digest them. If given whole, they will just pass through as filler/fiber. Ever given your dog a carrot? Comes out looking very much like it went in.
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying, and agree for the most part although I don't feed raw, I was just looking for quick stuff as a treat instead of store bought and a different flavor


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Apples are not toxic, but apple seeds are and they contain cyanide. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I give carrots and other veggies as treats also. I don't feel they really provide nutrition as such. But, it gives him something to chew without adding calories! Well, ones I have to worry about! And he feels like its a great treat!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

I thought dogs were omnivores?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tabcat73 said:


> I thought dogs were omnivores??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The smithsonian classifies them as opportunistic carnivores. Cats are obligate carnivores. They must have a strict diet of meat. Dogs can survive on what the opportunity provides. They can be a bit of a scavenger without serious consequences.

As for NEEDING fruits and veggies in their diet. Nope. Can they eat them and do OK? Sure. Do they benefit them? Well that's up to you and the reason you are giving veggies and fruits in the first place. If you want to boost their nutrition, give them meat. But if you want to give an occasional piece of veggie or fruit, it won't harm them. But the bottom line is that dogs are carnivores. Yeah, they may be opportunistic. But they are still meat eaters. And meat should be the majority of the diet.


----------

